# Eyre/Far West Coast SA to Perth 15th -?25th Jan



## Yakabe (Dec 16, 2005)

I am not holding my breath for company on this one, but thought I might put it out there anyway.

On the 15th of January I will pulling up roots here in SA and heading over to WA. I will be travelling with kayak on roof and the SS at the ready. The car will be full to the brim, and I will be taking my little mate (Oscar, the African Love Bird "parrot") over with me. The first leg of the journey will be taking the new ferry over too Lucky Bay on the Eyre Peninsula. From here I will make my way straight down to Coffin Bay and will probably stay here a couple of days, for some, what is meant to be great, fishing action. I hope to get my prize king down here.

From Coffin Bay I will head along the Flinders Highway, stopping where ever takes my fancy for a fish and a kip.

The trip is going to take around ten days and I hope to catch up with Daveyak for fish around Albany. I will head up the coast to Perth, doing a little fishing along the way. Really can't wait for this trip.

So I am putting it out there. Is there anyone interested in doing all or part of the journey? You will have to have your own transport and gear, so this would just be the company. The trip would be a trip of a life time, and if the biteys don't get ya first, there are some awesome fish to catch both from the kayak and the shore.

Yakabe.


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Bon Voyage Mate it has been great knowing and fishing with you. Shawn of Fishyak is trying to organize a Mother Ship outing out of Perth going after Sambos, what ever that is. I hope to go over for it. Target month is Feburary. Post me your new address etc. and I will let you know what is happening. If nothing else I might be able to give you a hoi when I get over there.
Cheers and all the best


----------



## Yakabe (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks Duncan,

Been lots of fun fishing over here and getting to know all the SA boys. Going to miss it and all you fellas.

Would love to know a bit more about the mother ship. Sambos are Samson fish in the west. One of the meanest fighting fish around. Give Yellow tail kingies a run for their money in pulling power and dirty tactics.

Definitely be up for a beer. If you have a yak over there, I could take you for a fish on some good spots for some thumping black bream.

Yakabe.


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

No Worries Adrian - I will have a yak be it a borrowed Malibu. Just keep in touch and if you get a new email address email or PM me on this forum


----------

